# Mr. O 2006



## musclepump (Sep 29, 2006)

Word on the street is Jay is ahead of the game! Could we see a new Mr. O?!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 29, 2006)

I hope J does it.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 30, 2006)

The prejudging gallery on flexonline.com is unreal. Jay looks INSANE. New Mr O!!!


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2006)

http://www.flexonline.com/news/157#

Ronnie looks old as hell, Looks like J and  Dexter are in the top 3 at least.


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 30, 2006)

fuck ronnie looks better than ever more vascular he will win again easily dexter seconf jay third


----------



## Arnold (Sep 30, 2006)

it does not matter how Ronnie looks, he will win regardless silly people.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 30, 2006)

http://www.flexonline.com/06contests/06olympia/menpre1/index.html

http://www.flexonline.com/06contests/06olympia/menpre2/index.html


----------



## musclepump (Sep 30, 2006)

Jay should OWN this. Ronnie's abs are worse than ever, and he's lost some separation in his legs and dare I say, even his back. His arms are still wicked though.


----------



## fufu (Sep 30, 2006)

Yeah, Ronnie's back didn't seem that impressive compared to the others. When I was breezing through the photos I was expecting his lat spread to be huge.

Did Branch Warren even apply a tan??? He just looks like he has a sunburn on his chest, upper back and upper legs.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 30, 2006)

Jay should win  . he Deserves it.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 30, 2006)

who will give me 2 g's to nock of ronnie  j/k lmao


----------



## dumbdumbdinkel3 (Sep 30, 2006)

dexter looks the best, ronnie is the  biggest, and jay is stuck in the middle being slightly smaller than ronnie and not quite as good looking as dexter...my opinion anyways.


----------



## JACKED (Sep 30, 2006)

http://fallshineband.com/f/1.htm

Courtesy BB.com 

I think Ronnies owns Jay. He's Just Harder all the time and dryer. You make the call, I don't see what all of you see with Jay. I don't know.


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 30, 2006)

jay cutler beats ronnie coleman


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)

They look pretty close to me, Ron has better arms.
The back in one of those pics above Jay looks better.


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> it does not matter how Ronnie looks, he will win regardless silly people.


Wrong again.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 1, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> They look pretty close to me, Ron has better arms.
> The back in one of those pics above Jay looks better.



in my honest opinion ronnie looks a shit load better


----------



## GFR (Oct 1, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> in my honest opinion ronnie looks a shit load better


your opinion is worthless


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> your opinion is worthless



mwahaahahahaaahahaah


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> your opinion is worthless



u know i rate your opinion up there with the likes of george bush and charles manson


----------



## GFR (Oct 1, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> u know i rate your opinion up there with the likes of george bush and charles manson


Is that English?


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Is that English?



no its ukranian


----------



## GFR (Oct 1, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> no its ukranian


http://www.travel-library.com/pacific/australia/stybr-language.html


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> http://www.travel-library.com/pacific/australia/stybr-language.html



mwahaahahaha no need to get agro she,ll be apples


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 1, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> in my honest opinion ronnie looks a shit load better


I agree.


----------



## Dickeye (Oct 8, 2006)

Some of the nastiest looking people I've ever seen.  Sure there are people who have been disfigured in wrecks and other accidents but it wasn't their conscious decision and life long goal to look like a mess. They can't help it; these guys find solace in trying their best to look like something from a James Cameron flick.  Nasty stuff.  I dunno how you freaks find gratification from this.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2006)

Dickeye said:


> Some of the nastiest looking people I've ever seen. Sure there are people who have been disfigured in wrecks and other accidents but it wasn't their conscious decision and life long goal to look like a mess. They can't help it; these guys find solace in trying their best to look like something from a James Cameron flick. Nasty stuff. I dunno how you freaks find gratification from this.


Not all of us want to be fat like you.

Dickface.


----------



## fufu (Oct 8, 2006)

Dickeye said:


> Some of the nastiest looking people I've ever seen.  Sure there are people who have been disfigured in wrecks and other accidents but it wasn't their conscious decision and life long goal to look like a mess. They can't help it; these guys find solace in trying their best to look like something from a James Cameron flick.  Nasty stuff.  I dunno how you freaks find gratification from this.



ignorant Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[ig-ner-uhnt] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation 

???adjective 1. lacking in knowledge or training; unlearned: an ignorant man.  
2. lacking knowledge or information as to a particular subject or fact: ignorant of quantum physics.  
3. uninformed; unaware.  
4. due to or showing lack of knowledge or training: an ignorant statement.


----------



## Flakko (Oct 9, 2006)

Dickeye said:


> Some of the nastiest looking people I've ever seen. Sure there are people who have been disfigured in wrecks and other accidents but it wasn't their conscious decision and life long goal to look like a mess. They can't help it; these guys find solace in trying their best to look like something from a James Cameron flick. Nasty stuff. I dunno how you freaks find gratification from this.


 
So write a book or post your picture so we can follow your example an we all will look like you... Master!

LMAO


----------



## Mags (Oct 13, 2006)

Dickeye said:


> Some of the nastiest looking people I've ever seen. Sure there are people who have been disfigured in wrecks and other accidents but it wasn't their conscious decision and life long goal to look like a mess. They can't help it; these guys find solace in trying their best to look like something from a James Cameron flick. Nasty stuff. I dunno how you freaks find gratification from this.


 

Cunt


----------

